# Gone and done it! Blackwater Custom content



## mcd (Sep 20, 2012)

Well after about a year of searching and waiting I've dropped deposit on a blackwater. I will be posting pics in this thread as I get them until then enjoy a screen shot of the order form ha ha


----------



## Syriel (Sep 20, 2012)

This should belong in the Luthiery section, but congrats, looking forward to it.


----------



## Zado (Sep 20, 2012)

how much for that?


----------



## SDMFVan (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome man, congrats on pulling the trigger! I've been looking at Blackwater myself lately.


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been GASing for a blackwater for a while now. Such awesome guitars! Congrats man. Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## mcd (Sep 20, 2012)

Syriel said:


> This should belong in the Luthiery section, but congrats, looking forward to it.



yeah I flagged myself and told mods my bad


Zado said:


> how much for that?



reasonable 

Aaron over at Blackwater is super easy to work with, stop GASing and start ordering!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 20, 2012)

Duncans & pale moon ebony, looking forward to watching this.


----------



## IronGoliath (Sep 20, 2012)

I am thinking of going to the guy.. apparently not only is his turn around great but his communication is incredible.. maybe I should get quoted to fullfil this dream..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 20, 2012)

So I gotta be that guy, eh?


----------



## mcd (Sep 21, 2012)

^will correct asap good sir


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm glad I ordered when I did, Aaron's going to have a huge wait list in no time at this rate. xD


----------



## Watty (Sep 21, 2012)

Good luck with the Pale Moon Ebony board; Aaron showed me his stock and said he could do the whole "V at the 12th" thing. I would've gone that route, but he's got a killer piece of Flamed maple that I didn't want to pass up!



IronGoliath said:


> I am thinking of going to the guy.. apparently not only is his turn around great but his communication is incredible.. maybe I should get quoted to fullfil this dream..



Incredible is an understatement; he and I have exchanged 35 emails as of now and he hasn't even started building it yet! (Deposit sent after about 12 for reference) He even replied to one about 30 seconds after I sent it!



Konfyouzd said:


> So I gotta be that guy, eh?



He's not going to have much in the way of pics for a good month; I got in on the 10th and my build isn't slated to start until the middle of next month...that said, I second this motion!



Polythoral said:


> I'm glad I ordered when I did, Aaron's going to have a huge wait list in no time at this rate. xD



Well, hopefully he'll close it (smart decision, that) if it gets too big and turns into another...erm...._situation._


----------



## mcd (Sep 25, 2012)

got this from Aaron today, can't wait 20 weeks it's going to kill me


----------



## Khoi (Sep 25, 2012)

very nice!

looks like the specs for my 6-string order I have with him, minus the pale moon ebony fretboard, and cocobolo fillets instead of ebony


----------



## mcd (Sep 26, 2012)

^that's awesome man, I'm probably going to have to fight not to get a six made immediately too!


----------



## mcd (Jan 19, 2013)

small update:

Due to email problems between me and Aaron the build seems to be going slower than some of the other ones I've seen, not a huge deal don't want it rushed. I also had the opportunity to change a bit about the axe. First off this is the direction we are taking it now





and here is a shot of the board (the 3rd one is mine)





The only foreseeable change is the control layout, other than that specs will remain the same.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 20, 2013)

I definitely like the new body shape better. It's more unique.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 20, 2013)

+1 on the new body shape!


----------



## Musza (Jan 29, 2013)

Tele7 = sub to the topic


----------



## mcd (Feb 24, 2013)

slowly but surely getting there

inlay CAD




really digging this top


----------



## Gregori (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd see if he can make that barrel jack into an electromatic socket and regular jack. Barrel jacks suck.


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 25, 2013)

Gregori said:


> I'd see if he can make that barrel jack into an electromatic socket and regular jack. Barrel jacks suck.



Do you mean electronic here? If so, what type? (pics)


----------



## mcd (Feb 25, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Do you mean electronic here? If so, what type? (pics)



just start a new thread, I really don't want my build thread becoming an input jack debate.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 25, 2013)

Single cuts FTW.


----------



## Watty (Feb 25, 2013)

How is the top going to be oriented out of that billet? Seems logical to try and get as much of the quilt as possible, but having the bottom of the rody start on the right would encompass that sick looking "fractal" pattern that seems to head out to the top edge of the board...

Either way, shaping up to be another sick build from Aaron; can't wait to have him start my #2.


----------



## mcd (Feb 26, 2013)

Watty said:


> How is the top going to be oriented out of that billet? Seems logical to try and get as much of the quilt as possible, but having the bottom of the rody start on the right would encompass that sick looking "fractal" pattern that seems to head out to the top edge of the board...
> 
> Either way, shaping up to be another sick build from Aaron; can't wait to have him start my #2.



I told him I want that right portion to be on the guitar how he sees fit, I like how its quilt-like but not really that quilted. I trust his ability, and think it will come out unique as all hell. 

Im waiting to find out if Im changing careers or going to school this summer. I hope career change so I can start thinking up #2! (wonder if he'd be down for a explorer 7?)


----------



## mcd (Jun 26, 2013)

it has been a while I forgot I even started this thread...i won't re show the bunch of photos Aaron put up but here's the newest.


----------



## ONE (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow that looks really great!


----------



## Ajb667 (Jun 26, 2013)

That fretboard ish amazing!


----------



## mcd (Jul 30, 2013)

just leave these here


----------



## Khoi (Jul 30, 2013)

that color is similar to the one that I was gonna get on my #2 build! I was hoping mine would be the first


----------



## mcd (Jul 30, 2013)

Khoi said:


> that color is similar to the one that I was gonna get on my #2 build! I was hoping mine would be the first



ha ha I win


----------



## Watty (Jul 30, 2013)

Khoi said:


> that color is similar to the one that I was gonna get on my #2 build! I was hoping mine would be the first



Great minds think alike then, eh? x3



mcd said:


> ha ha I win



Just barely...congrats man. This looks sick!


----------



## Curt (Jul 30, 2013)

That ....ing top.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 31, 2013)

Hnngh


----------



## xXoAlecoXx (Jul 31, 2013)

Christ that inlay is shit, way to ruin what could've been a great guitar. I can't believe aaron let you .... it up like that, he should've known better.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 31, 2013)

xXoAlecoXx said:


> Christ that inlay is shit, way to ruin what could've been a great guitar. I can't believe aaron let you .... it up like that, he should've known better.



Way to be a dick, it's his guitar he can do what he wants. You're off to a great start.

Grats man it looks great!


----------



## Khoi (Jul 31, 2013)

xXoAlecoXx said:


> Christ that inlay is shit, way to ruin what could've been a great guitar. I can't believe aaron let you .... it up like that, he should've known better.



Too bad it's his guitar and not yours. I personally think that inlay looks awesome and fits perfectly.


----------



## xXoAlecoXx (Jul 31, 2013)

doesn't matter its still shit thanks for the neg stupid just trying to be honest here


----------



## mcd (Jul 31, 2013)

Khoi said:


> Too bad it's his guitar and not yours. I personally think that inlay looks awesome and fits perfectly.



thanks Khoi, kid's obviously a troll and not worth the time. I got the inlay cause I haven't been back home (Kansas) since 2005. Don't see the fam often, so thought it would be cool to add the state moto on something, and what better place?


----------



## xXoAlecoXx (Jul 31, 2013)

howa bout on the back of the guitar instead of some disgustingly big abalone even if you sold it for 1k i wouldn't but because that inlays stupid


----------



## mcd (Jul 31, 2013)

Watty said:


> Just barely...congrats man. This looks sick!



Red's the new black I guess.

and since Im a nice guy Watty, if you need help raising funds for your number two....I'll buy number one off ya.


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 31, 2013)

I def can't wait to see the finished product in person, J. Personally I think that inlay is sick... actually really digging the location... and it's a pretty original way to show your home state pride. Some of us here aren't doing as well representing themselves or their hometowns... smh.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jul 31, 2013)

dude, so good. That neck has so much character.
The whole guitar is amazing, but that neck sings to me haha


----------



## GXPO (Jul 31, 2013)

xXoAlecoXx said:


> howa bout on the back of the guitar instead of some disgustingly big abalone even if you sold it for 1k i wouldn't but because that inlays stupid


 
You're the worst kind of troll. Not the funny kind, the smart kind or the constant titty picture kind. I know I'm replying so you probably got what you want.. But seriously, grow up.

Axe looks sweet dude!


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 31, 2013)

The red is very nice, but I'm REALLY in love with how the black stain came out, prior to sanding/red stain.

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1085216_485747688181325_1666938900_o.jpg


----------



## Rojne (Jul 31, 2013)

That top looks really good man!


----------



## Curt (Jul 31, 2013)

mcd said:


> thanks Khoi, kid's obviously a troll and not worth the time. I got the inlay cause I haven't been back home (Kansas) since 2005. Don't see the fam often, so thought it would be cool to add the state moto on something, and what better place?


 Having that inlay makes SOOO much more sense now. 
What area of Kansas you from?


----------



## mcd (Jul 31, 2013)

Curt said:


> Having that inlay makes SOOO much more sense now.
> What area of Kansas you from?



I was born in Manhattan, lived in Junction City, moved back to Manhattan, graduated in Topeka, wife from Lawrence family in KC now....so pretty much covered the NE part of the state.



AwDeOh said:


> The red is very nice, but I'm REALLY in love with how the black stain came out, prior to sanding/red stain.
> ]



I actually really liked it too. It gave me ideas for a custom I might be ordering from a dif. company down the road...hint long ....ing wait list


----------



## Curt (Jul 31, 2013)

I am in the southeast, but been to Lawerence a ton for concerts, and a couple times in Topeka for some friends graduations in the past couple years. 

OT: Should note that I am hugely jealous of that quilt.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks sick! Any shots of the back of the neck?


----------



## mcd (Jul 31, 2013)

and one more


----------



## Watty (Jul 31, 2013)

And what a one it is!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Man what a great instrument!


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 2, 2013)

Dat board.


----------



## Djentliman (Aug 2, 2013)

Reminds me of the Diablo 3 cover. Either that or a bit of cooled moltem lava!


----------



## Thasman (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow!!!
I don't normally like the singlecut shape, but this changes everything.
That fretboard!!


----------



## mcd (Sep 4, 2013)

come up on a year for this build. Original time frame was 20-30 weeks, none to pleased with how things have gone with this


----------



## SDMFVan (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn, I can't believe you don't have this. It seems like it's been ridiculously close to complete for over a month now.


----------



## Carnage (Sep 4, 2013)

that board is amazing


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 4, 2013)

Wait, how is it not done??? From that pic, I'd assume, all that's left is to wire it up, install the pots, then string her up? That takes all of what, half an hour? Less for an experienced builder? I don't get it...


----------



## mphsc (Sep 4, 2013)

I know he's been working on Templates as well for another builder, so maybe he got a bit in over his head. Looks great though man and here's to you having it by Halloween.


----------



## mcd (Sep 4, 2013)

mphsc said:


> I know he's been working on Templates as well for another builder, so maybe he got a bit in over his head. Looks great though man and here's to you having it by Halloween.



Yeah he was behind the entire time. I changed it from SS shape to Tele shape around two weeks before it SHOULD HAVE been completed. He had yet to cut a single piece of wood. At that point he told me he'd start shaping the thing out there after, it was months again before any progress. To be honest I don't know if I'll even enjoy this thing. The last year has been a lot of excuses and half hearted apologies, while not holding to his word about "fixing" it.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 5, 2013)

^ shit, hate to hear that. He's doing the pick-ups for my TK build and hopefully you'll fall all over this thing.


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 5, 2013)

mcd said:


> Yeah he was behind the entire time. I changed it from SS shape to Tele shape around two weeks before it SHOULD HAVE been completed. He had yet to cut a single piece of wood. At that point he told me he'd start shaping the thing out there after, it was months again before any progress. To be honest I don't know if I'll even enjoy this thing. The last year has been a lot of excuses and half hearted apologies, while not holding to his word about "fixing" it.



Makes me sad to hear stories like this. 

Seems like a lot of builders are getting in over their heads lately.


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 6, 2013)

I put my deposit down about 2 months ago, and one month ago i sent an email inquiring if I could change my build to a headless (that was the 15th of august), after a week or so with no response I added him on FB to see if he had missed it. He acknolwedged receiving it and said he would respond to me soon, and now has gone silent since then! Havn't heard anything on FB or via email in about 3 weeks.

Love the guys work, and he does seem like a good guy, but this has been frustrating. 

Here's hoping you get your guitar soon! It looks very very nice


----------



## mcd (Sep 6, 2013)

Latest delay for the build.

Apparently he didn't have a toggle switch and had to order one. I really hate to be this way, I would go buy one at a local music store rather than order one. To me it all sounds like BS to be honest, I guess paying in full was a bad move. He has my money what the incentive to get it done? My plans for build two are going to another company that's for sure


----------



## Turk (Sep 6, 2013)

mcd said:


> I was born in Manhattan, lived in Junction City, moved back to Manhattan, graduated in Topeka, wife from Lawrence family in KC now....so pretty much covered the NE part of the state.



Top City represent! Where'd ya graduate from?


----------



## mcd (Sep 6, 2013)

Turk said:


> Top City represent! Where'd ya graduate from?



Shawnee heights i went there for about 1.5 years....that was 11 years ago though


----------



## Jlang (Sep 7, 2013)

mcd said:


> Latest delay for the build.
> 
> Apparently he didn't have a toggle switch and had to order one. I really hate to be this way, I would go buy one at a local music store rather than order one. To me it all sounds like BS to be honest, I guess paying in full was a bad move. He has my money what the incentive to get it done? My plans for build two are going to another company that's for sure



This is seriously depressing, I hope my build goes smoother than your experience. 

That being said this guitar will be absolutely jaw dropping when its finished.


----------



## Turk (Sep 8, 2013)

mcd said:


> Shawnee heights i went there for about 1.5 years....that was 11 years ago though



Sweet. I'm in my senior year at Washburn Rural.

To keep on topic, I'm just going to ogle your guitar for a little while longer. Pale moon ebony is one of my favourite looking fretboard materials, right along with ziricote.


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 8, 2013)

God, I sure know how to pick em...

Hopefully, I avoid too much of a delay. I was recently told to expect about late December. I ordered around November last year. Lets see what happens.


----------



## a curry (Sep 8, 2013)

He hasn't answered any of my phone calls or emails lately. I'm really thinking of pulling out since I have lost interest in it....


----------



## mcd (Sep 8, 2013)

a curry said:


> He hasn't answered any of my phone calls or emails lately. I'm really thinking of pulling out since I have lost interest in it....



Did you pay deposit?


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 9, 2013)

Took awhile to establish it, but I just had a lengthy conversation with Aaron on FB, and locked in most of the details about my upcoming headless. He was honest in saying it will be another 4-6 months before it begins, but he was really helpful in every other aspect and was attentive and prompt through the whole conversation, until i ended it.

Hope everything comes together for you guys


----------



## a curry (Sep 9, 2013)

mcd said:


> Did you pay deposit?



yeah $800


----------



## mcd (Sep 10, 2013)

a curry said:


> yeah $800



I'd think twice before pulling out of it, unless your willing to eat the 800. Maybe sell your spot


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 12, 2013)

Man, hearing this is depressing. It's not that I am doubting you in any way, shape, or form, but it's so confusing to hear about your customer service experience when mine has been so good. I wonder why there's inconsistency from one order to the next? It *does* sound as if he's gotten behind on lead times, and I appreciate that the lack of communication can be infuriating. I would just kind of be honest with him about where you are on this whole thing and ask him for a firm date. Like the poster before me said, if you're gonna let it go, don't lose your deposit, just sell your spot if Aaron can't give you an assurance that'll make you happy. Also, if you were interested in the guitar when you placed the order, I'm sure you'll be stoked when you actually get it. If I had the funds, I'd take the spot. That's a nice guitar, man!


----------



## mcd (Sep 12, 2013)

Aghasura said:


> Man, hearing this is depressing. It's not that I am doubting you in any way, shape, or form, but it's so confusing to hear about your customer service experience when mine has been so good. I wonder why there's inconsistency from one order to the next? It *does* sound as if he's gotten behind on lead times, and I appreciate that the lack of communication can be infuriating. I would just kind of be honest with him about where you are on this whole thing and ask him for a firm date. Like the poster before me said, if you're gonna let it go, don't lose your deposit, just sell your spot if Aaron can't give you an assurance that'll make you happy. Also, if you were interested in the guitar when you placed the order, I'm sure you'll be stoked when you actually get it. If I had the funds, I'd take the spot. That's a nice guitar, man!



I've stated before that his CS apparently is great with other customers. I know there are a few that put there deposit +/- 10 days from when I did, and have had there guitars since feb-apr timeframe. As far as being honest, he knows my feelings on the whole situation. Unfortunately I'm at the mercy of someone who already has all my money for it. I guess I removed incentive to finish, I know better now.


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2013)

mcd said:


> I've stated before that his CS apparently is great with other customers. I know there are a few that put there deposit +/- 10 days from when I did, and have had there guitars since feb-apr timeframe. As far as being honest, he knows my feelings on the whole situation. Unfortunately I'm at the mercy of someone who already has all my money for it. I guess I removed incentive to finish, I know better now.



Sucks man, here's hoping it's in your hands soon. I'm waiting to hear back now as to how my second build is going. Was supposed to be done in the next month and I haven't seen a single picture or gotten an update past letting me know that it's "in the next batch." It's not so much that it'll be done later than expected, more that there's no semblance of constant contact. I was satisfied with how he handled my first build in this regard, but it's definitely dropped off for this round. He's only got my deposit and a fingerboard though....

I really think he should just close his email down to new inquiries, set up a mailing list for the builds currently in construction and another for the other existing customers. Once a week, attach a pic each of the former to one email and send it out with a general progress description and an updated ETA. Do the same on the ETA for the latter group.

If he did that, I have a feeling things would be going a bit better overall...


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 13, 2013)

I would love for such an idea to be recommended to him - though i can't help but feel if handled slightly incorrectly it would come of as some sort of bash against him. Here's hoping he does buckle down and get on top of all this work though - me only putting a deposit down 2 months ago means i'm veerrrry far from completion!


----------



## Watty (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, he just got back to me this morning, said he's got my body blank and top roughed out and that I'd have more substantial pics soon.


----------



## mcd (Sep 14, 2013)

Watty said:


> Well, he just got back to me this morning, said he's got my body blank and top roughed out and that I'd have more substantial pics soon.



so you're probably going to get both yours before I get my first done? And i think I was 9 days after your first deposit or so


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 14, 2013)

mcd said:


> so you're probably going to get both yours before I get my first done? And i think I was 9 days after your first deposit or so



That would really annoy me as well.


----------



## mcd (Sep 15, 2013)

well final set up is tonight.

so shipping early 2014?


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 15, 2013)

I understand feeling some bitterness, but sounds like your guitar is about to ship. I hope you enjoy it man. I just got mine and I'm super happy with it.


----------



## Watty (Sep 15, 2013)

mcd said:


> so you're probably going to get both yours before I get my first done? And i think I was 9 days after your first deposit or so



That would suck, but I wouldn't count on that at all. Re-read his email and I think it almost sounds like he's saying that he's got two square pieces of wood sitting around when it was supposed to have been almost done by now. And when did you put down the deposit?



mcd said:


> well final set up is tonight.
> 
> so shipping early 2014?



Well, good to hear it man, hopefully it ships this week and arrives soon thereafter. Regardless of any qualms you might have had about the process, the guitar should make up for it. There are a few things about mine I might change, but all in all, it's a solid instrument.


----------



## TK-Instruments (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys, Todd Keehn of TK Instruments here:
I figured I should chime in here, being that a large part of Black Water's recent "slowed pace" was probably indirectly caused by me...
Way back in January of 2012 I got together with Aaron to start a project with him in order to get TK Instruments a bit more automated.
Mainly because for the past 30 years of my career with TK Instruments, I have been building mostly by hand with very few templates.

Other then the templates I built for slotting my fingerboards; I was basically drafting/cutting/milling all my body, bridge and pickup work, ONE instrument at a time by hand (no cad or cnc's involved), using basically hand drafting tools and a hand operated mill machine.

Well as you might imagine; a few years ago I came to the conclusion that I needed a huge change, because it was just killing me in every way imaginable.
So I came up with a plan to either purchase a pin-router and have several templates made on either a CNC or Laser. 
Or 
I would probably quit building instruments all together.
I was seriously that burned out....

So, this is where Aaron (Black Water Guitar Co) comes in: 
I had already worked with Aaron on a few other small projects, so I knew that his talents in CAD and CNC was absolutely amazing. 
I mean, the man built his own CNC!...That says a thing or two about Aaron right?
So, needless to say; Aaron was the guy I wanted to go to for all my CAD and CNC needs.

So, very long story shortened (well sort of):
What started out as just being a few "simple body/pickup templates" turned into the _equivalent_ of Aaron and I designing a guitar factory!

Basically, he and I have come up with a really cool modular template system that will allow me to build 12 different instruments from 3 different models of body/neck/fret cutting templates. 
All this; and I should be able to build any of these instruments within 1/3rd the time it took me to do previously.
Yet I will still be able to maintain the TK Instruments "One-Off-Custom-Hand-Made" philosophy of building.

It's an absolutely brilliantly simple system, that unfortunately is also unbelievably complicated and time consuming to complete.

What complicated things even worse was, while this "TK/Blackwater project" was already deep into action, Black Water Guitar Co suddenly exploded in popularity.
Basically, everyone (like me) discovered the amazing talents this "new kid on the block" actually has...

So, when you add all the hundreds of unforeseen hours of issues it has taken to get my templates/jigs absolutely 100% perfect; along with the explosion of Black Water's popularity, it's obvious what's happening: 
My project with Aaron is pretty much bottle-necking Black Water Guitar Co.

Now, Aaron could have (and maybe should have) told me to get lost, but he's very loyal when he commits to a project. 
{-Even if he under-quotes a project, and it hurts his own name in the process-}
Yet, Aaron knows that my entire business is on the line with this project and that I (and my customers) will be severely hurt if he parts ways with me.
Aaron has made a commitment to my company and he's been pretty good about sticking with it.
That says a lot about who he is as a person and a builder.

So please try to understand (and be sympathetic) that Aaron (or I ) had no idea our project would be so time consuming, nor did he expect his company to suddenly explode in popularity.

On his own: Aaron _-without-_ my project, probably could have kept up with all the new Black Water builds..
{I'm telling you guys: this kid's a monster when it comes to working his ass off!}

Lucky for me, I only took on a few builds this year, because I knew that I would be pulling a _"Neue Regel"_ with TK Instruments, but this project is even having an effect on my orders this year as well.
I too have customers that are waiting just like you guys, and I can't do anything until Aaron gets my templates done.
I can't even go back to my "old build methods" because I've already started this years custom projects using what templates Aaron has already finished for me.

You might say: 
"Well, if Aaron knew that he was getting so overwhelmed, then he shouldn't have taken on more builds" ...that may _seem_ so, but the fact is neither he or I had any idea that my project would become so complicated within the midst of his sudden increase in orders.

I mean, here's Just one example of an issue we recently discovered with some 8 string pickup templates: 
Did you know that Dimarzio/Duncan verses Bare Knuckle (neck & bridge) 8 string pickups have radically different pole piece spacings? Neither did we...Well just this lovely issue alone, required hours and hours of re-designing all the 8 string neck and pickup drawings and even re-cutting four sets of 8 string pickup templates. 
All this was unforeseen...neither he nor I had any idea this would have turned into such a huge project. It was supposed to be a 1 month project but is at 7+ months and counting.

Also; please keep in mind that Aaron has only one part time apprentice (Austin) to help him out with all this load. 
Yet, no one but me can help him with my project, and I'm located in Arizona while He's located in Texas, so there's that issue as well.

I also want to say that Aaron did not ask me to say any of this; 
I'm saying it because one of my customers informed me that things were being said about Black Water that I feel I may have been an indirect cause to.
I also know that he doesn't have to time to explain to everyone what's really been going on, nor do I think he will any way, because he wouldn't ever want to say "this is mostly Todd of TK Instrument's fault!"
So, I took it upon myself to try and clear his name a bit, mainly because I'm feel guilty for my project turning into such a P.I.T.A.

So please try to be patient with him, I can assure all of you he is working double time on yours and my projects.

And finally, to all pending Black Water Customers: 
Please except my fullest apologies for the delay I indirectly caused to your awesome builds.
I know that when you get your Black Water guitars you will all be very happy customers, and it will be well worth the wait.


Sincerely,
Todd Keehn
TK Instruments


----------



## Watty (Sep 15, 2013)

Was just going to tell mcd to check the dealers' section for your info....beat me to it.


----------



## mcd (Sep 15, 2013)

@TK thanks for the (lengthy) explanation, honestly if Aaron would have paraphrased 30% of that to me I'd been lot less peeved about the situation. I get that he doesn't want to put you on blast, and thats pretty cool of him. However, it's sacrificed customer satisfaction on his end.

@Watty I put mine in mid Sept 2012


----------



## USMC_OriginalSin (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, as another customer waiting on a guitar its nice to know whats taking so long. I'm less annoyed now in regard to that


----------



## Watty (Sep 15, 2013)

mcd said:


> @Watty I put mine in mid Sept 2012



Well damn, mine went in on the 10th.....


----------



## mcd (Sep 15, 2013)

Watty said:


> Well damn, mine went in on the 10th.....



its almost funny now to me


----------



## mcd (Sep 20, 2013)

well we're done
18.01 - Black Water Guitars


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 20, 2013)

dude, congrats on that guitar. Its a beaut!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 20, 2013)

glad things worked out for you man, looks stellar


----------



## Prophetable (Sep 20, 2013)

mcd said:


> well we're done
> 18.01 - Black Water Guitars



What material is the fretboard?


----------



## mcd (Sep 20, 2013)

pale moon ebony....and one of the cooler ones i have seen


----------



## Prophetable (Sep 20, 2013)

I was just thinking it'd go really well with the spalt maple top I'm eyeing. Thanks!

Edit: Very cool guitar, by the way.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 20, 2013)

front to back top to bottom, that's tight.


----------



## mcd (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/250827-finally-ngd-black-water-custom.html

its here!


----------

